# Sam The Record Man founder Sam Sniderman dies at 92



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Ah, the memories... I used to be a regular at the Montreal store, and visited the Yonge st. flagship several times in the old days.

My last trip to a Sam's was in June of 2011, at the Quinte Mall in Belleville - the deals were still numerous, though the selection wasn't what it once was.

The article from the Toronto Star:
http://www.thestar.com/news/obituar...e-record-man-founder-sam-sniderman-dies-at-92


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

One STRM store left in 2014.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...s-of-kilometres-from-toronto/article18059423/


----------

